# BMW and Toyota building a P 911 challenger



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

Interesting idea, could be a very cool car.

No doubt BMW marketing will have to invent another niche segment, to justify that this car is a different "concept" to an M235i, Z4, i8, etc


----------



## emmasam (Sep 26, 2014)

Pretty hard to beat the BMW 6 Cylinder Engine in Petrol or Diesel and it's development/versatility.
My Favourite is the M3.


----------

